# Hitchhiker Captures Some of Canada's Wild Beauty on Camera



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2014)

See some of the photos he took here...http://www.boredpanda.com/23-year-o...n-entire-year-to-capture-canadas-wild-beauty/


----------

